# Did U Know Aloysius Box From Derry???



## Amanda Fay (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking for my granda Aloysius Patrick Box also known as Al, Ala, Alan. born 4th March 1940 in Derry. In the merchant navy 1955-1962. He sailed on ships such as girasol, holdernore, ballygally head, carrigan head, mv diplomat, mv briliant, pass of kintail, spinel... Any info appreciated


----------

